
What Happened When Venture Capitalists Took Over the Golden State Warriors - peterkshultz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/03/magazine/what-happened-when-venture-capitalists-took-over-the-golden-state-warriors.html
======
jakelarkin
Basketball has 5 person teams. Team performance is highly sensitive to the
performance of individual players, for example if your team's injury-plagued
point guard stabilizes and becomes in the later half of his career, one of the
greatest shooters in NBA history, you might do more than okay. I'm sure the
Warriors new management has made some good decisions as well but let's call a
spade a spade.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Bad ownership can absolutely ruin teams tho, regardless of talent. A couple
that come to mind are Don Sterling, "Dollar" Bill Bidwill, and those goofs
that are currently controlling the Sixers.

------
avip
TL;DR: GSW owner since 2010 believes his brilliant management brought the team
to where it is.

I beg to differ, and put the blame on the unforeseen rise of 2009 draft pick
#7 to be the greatest shooter ever. \+ a class A coach (THAT I'll give to
management).

